# bugs iphone facebook



## gyffral30 (2 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis peu un iphone 12 que j'ai acheté au début de l'été pour me sortir de presque 8 ans d'android car on m'a explique le l'os de iphone est + friendly pour les appareils auditifs et que l'application de cochlear marche mieux que sur android.

ca c'était pour la petite histoire 

Mais depuis que je suis passe sur iphone il y a Facebook qui bug énormément :

- sous titres qui se mettent en mode automatique (donc ca vient a se superposer par dessus celle déjà incruste dans une vidéo) alors que dans accessibilités c'est bien désactive

- Je regarde une vidéo sur fb et elle peut se couper et disparaitre d'un coup sans aucune raison et me fait passer a une autre vidéo random (donc plus moyen de retrouver la vidéo que j'étais en train de regarder) 



Autre sujet qui n'a rien avoir avec facebook mais j'ai parfois le wifi qui deconne beaucoup (au travail ou chez moi ) c'est a dire c'est comme si il captait plus internet je me dois le couper et me mettre sur les datas (au quebec les datas coutent si cher T_T ) 


des idees pour m'aider ?


----------



## gyffral30 (4 Octobre 2021)

personne ?


----------



## MrTom (5 Octobre 2021)

Hello,

Tu sembles avoir des problèmes des problèmes avec Facebook, on ne pourra rien y faire il s'agit de problème propre à cette application.

Concernant tes problèmes de wifi, tu peux tenter de réinitialiser les paramètres réseaux : *Réglages* > *Général* > T*ransférer ou réinitialiser l'iPhone* > *Réinitialiser* > *Réinitialiser les réglages réseau*


----------



## gyffral30 (6 Octobre 2021)

Hello,

Je m'en doutais un peu que c'etait un probleme de facebook.... moi qui pensais que les apps sur iphone etaient moins bugues que android m'enfin les bugs sont bien partout ^^

merci pour ton conseil pour le wifi je vais tester ca et je te reviens si ca a fonctionne


----------

